# air ride on B5 a4 quattro?



## hiwords (Apr 16, 2008)

hey guys i'm trying to piece together a custom air ride kit for a b5 a4 quattro. i'm having a little trouble with find something for the rear end. the front end is exactly the same as the b5 passats so i know the Aero Sport bags will work. as for the rear the springs are on the struts there's just a bag and keeping the OE strut won't work. i was thinking of doing the same thing as the front end but i'm not sure if the top of the strut will fit through Aero Sport bags. the rear end looks like the pic below. as you can see there's no way to do just a regular bag setup. here's a link of an S4 setup but i've yet to find bag over strut setup like that in the states to fit the b5. 
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/s...rride


----------



## lelix (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: air ride on B5 a4 quattro? (hiwords)*

I'm in the same boat as you. There are however a couple of companies that seem to have a solution for the B5 rear. Ksport has a front and rear kit for the B5 A4 for around $1500 or so. Bagyards have a bolt in kit for the rears($$$$). Also Mason-Tech supposedly has something in the works as well, but their customer service seems to be sub-par at the moment, since I haven't gotten a single reply to my emails. Hope it helps


----------



## hiwords (Apr 16, 2008)

wow i've found so many air suspension sites but ksport was right under my nose but google never picked it up for me. i've been on mason tech but i didn't see anything that would fit. i did see bag over struts that looked like the quattro rear end strut but the top part is too short to fit all the way up the bracket.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (hiwords)*

Panscrapers had a pretty awesome setup where the bag was offset from the center away from the inner wall. I don't think they sell it as a kit, but it was a good solution and their avant was real low.
http://panscrapers.skynetblogs...hocks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## hiwords (Apr 16, 2008)

that's exactly what i need. how much and where do i get them?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pm sent


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*









These were derived from these.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

sorry to bring this back from the dead but im interested in how much the rear set up is from openroad. thanks


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

James Himself said:


> sorry to bring this back from the dead but im interested in how much the rear set up is from openroad. thanks



did u not think to pm or call andrew?


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

I bought mine during the group buy. Here were the prices then...

"Audi B5 QUATTRO Rear Air Struts

Special Offer Price: 1149.95

Normal Price: 1694.95"


----------

